# [ 2009 ] Patio Covers -- thoughts?



## Elan (Aug 20, 2009)

I am contemplating adding a patio cover over our back paver patio.  Not so much for shade, as our house faces west, but more to define an outdoor living area.  I am trying to decide between contracting out an aluminum structure, or building my own wooden structure.  

  Does anyone have any input on the solid roofed (not open lattice) aluminum covers?  One advantage of the aluminum structure is that the pitch can be reduced, as they're not as prone to leaking as a shingled roof would be.  The main advantage of going with a shingled stick structure would be cost (and that I can overbuild it to my liking  )


----------



## pjrose (Aug 20, 2009)

Not exactly what you're mentioning, but a friend has a roll-out awning-like cover.  They just push a button and it rolls out or back in.  I was quite impressed with it.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 20, 2009)

Elan said:


> I am contemplating adding a patio cover over our back paver patio.  Not so much for shade, as our house faces west, but more to define an outdoor living area.  I am trying to decide between contracting out an aluminum structure, or building my own wooden structure.
> 
> Does anyone have any input on the solid roofed (not open lattice) aluminum covers?  One advantage of the aluminum structure is that the pitch can be reduced, as they're not as prone to leaking as a shingled roof would be.  The main advantage of going with a shingled stick structure would be cost (and that I can overbuild it to my liking  )



We've thought about things like this for our back patio, too. With the aluminum cover, are you talking about the kind that is attached to the house on one side? You see small ones over the front door on older houses (like ours)? Or are you talking about a gazebo-like thing with legs and an aluminum roof? If you're talking about the attached kind, like I say, we have one over our front door and it's very maintenance-free. No leaking, no bending in the wind. 

With any kind of freestanding unit, my main concern would be the wind. It gets really windy here and even though our backyard is sheltered by houses on both sides, I would worry about the whole thing falling over. The aluminum roof thing on the front of the house is very securely attached. If I was getting a larger one for the back patio, I would ask how they secure it so it doesn't rip off or bend in a wind storm.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 20, 2009)

I would definitely go with wood just for aesthetics.  The aluminum kind remind me of cheap carports.  That's just my opinion.

My neighbor had an aluminum canopy firmly cemented into his driveway to use as a cover for one of his vehicles.  A rogue gust of wind grabbed it one day, ripped it right out of the concrete and up into the power pole, knocking out power for all of us.


----------



## Elan (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm referring to an aluminum structure that is attached to the house via a ledger lagged into the studs, the same way a wooden structure would be attached.  I'm not worried about the robustness of the sub structure as much as I am about other things such as longevity, noise and mostly things I might not have thought of at all.  The structure would be about 26' wide and 20' deep, so the span from the ledger to the outer beam is considerable -- about 18'.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 20, 2009)

Elan said:


> I'm referring to an aluminum structure that is attached to the house via a ledger lagged into the studs, the same way a wooden structure would be attached. I'm not worried about the robustness of the sub structure as much as I am about other things such as longevity, noise and mostly things I might not have thought of at all. The structure would be about 26' wide and 20' deep, so the span from the ledger to the outer beam is considerable -- about 18'.


 
Well, in that case, some of the aluminum awnings are quite lovely.  Check out the awning companies.  You can also go with a heavy duty canvas awning and change it as your mood and decor whims change.  I've seen some beautiful ones.

The only thing that comes to mind if you go with metal is the noise from rain.  Ping, ping, ping.


----------



## Elan (Aug 20, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> Well, in that case, some of the aluminum awnings are quite lovely.  Check out the awning companies.  You can also go with a heavy duty canvas awning and change it as your mood and decor whims change.  I've seen some beautiful ones.
> 
> The only thing that comes to mind if you go with metal is the noise from rain.  Ping, ping, ping.



  An awning isn't an option as I will install a ceiling fan/light combo.  I am after a permanent structure that can support hanging plants, etc.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 20, 2009)

I like aluminum patio covers. We have installed these in windy areas on very expensive homes without any problems. These cost around $15.00 -- $20.00 a sq ft. installed.

Some of these covers are on properties along the Columbia River George where wind surfing is the past time. Some of these covers were installed 30 years ago and still look nice. These covers can include I beams to hang cieling fans, light and whatever.

Retractable awnings made with canvas have durability issues. I have one on my RV but wouldn't put one on my house.

In a garden, a gazebo type structure looks nice. You can get plans for these structures at Lowe's.

I haven't seen a properly built home owner project for ....... never seen one. Home owners tend to forgive their mistakes and are proud of the money they saved by not using a contractor.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 20, 2009)

Eighteen feet...that's big. Have you talked to a fabricator? The $15 to $20 a square foot price would be very low in our area. You would need quite a few column supports, too, wouldn't you? 

I'm thinking you might need to do a wood-and-shingle thing with a ceiling and gutters. I'm really not sure an aluminum structure will do what you want it to do. Maybe I'm not thinking about what you're thinking about?


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 20, 2009)

We have aluminum.

Rose Pink is right, it reminds us of a carport. But with the brutal sun and common 50+ mph windy days, aluminum is really the only material that's going to last.

We went with a company called Alumawood (it looks NOTHING like wood, but hey, that's the name). We paid about $15/sq. ft., installed. Then we installed roll-down solar screens for more shade. (The screen is 40-feet wide and 10-feet deep. It stands on three columns but the strength comes from being lagged into the studs. The assembly is good up to 120mph winds, suppsedly .)

We did this primarily for shade, since the main living areas of the house face west. Without the shades, the walls can get too hot to touch in the Summer. The shades make a big difference.

I would install them again -- but not for aesthetic reasons. They are merely passable from a design standpoint, but very practical as a radiant barrier.


PS -- Idaho? I'd go with wood, and install ceiling fans, outdoor speakers and pocket or roll-down insect screens. (Kind of like this, I suppose. Best I could find in a few minutes of googling.)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2009)

Jim, ours is aluminum, about 15' wide and out 15' from the house. We went with open slats- 2x2" square tubes on 4" centers running across the structure. It was built by an outfit in Idaho Falls. We had one bid by a company in Meridian, but the IF one was better (steel beam across the 2 outer supports) and cheaper. We've had it 5 years +- and the local winds haven't phased it. Sometimes I wish I'd gone with the solid roof, but lunches outdoors with filtered sunlight, wonderful!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Elan (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses thus far.  It's interesting that I've gotten replies mentioning 3 of the windiest areas I can think of -- the Columbia Gorge, Vegas, and Idaho Falls.  

  I am still contemplating the open lattice aluminum structure as shade's not really an issue, but I'm leaning toward a hybrid cover that's solid in the middle and semi-open on the 3 outer edges.

  I should have mentioned that our house is a 2 story, so the ledger will abut directly in the area between the 2 floors.  If I go with an asphalt shingled wooden structure, and built to a commonly accepted pitch, the distance between the rafters and joists will be appreciable and just plain look bad, IMO.  Along those lines, another item complicating things is that this cover will run across about 1/3 of the back of the house, and where it terminates toward the center of the house, the house transitions to single story with 18' floor to ceiling windows.  So when you look out those windows peripherally, you'll see the side (or end) of the cover.

  I had a guy come out today to work up a quote for an aluminum cover.  I should have a dollar figure by Monday at the latest.  That will likely have some bearing on my decision.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 21, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Not exactly what you're mentioning, but a friend has a roll-out awning-like cover.  They just push a button and it rolls out or back in.  I was quite impressed with it.



PJ--This is what we're interested in--was it 'Grease' that had that song with lyrics saying, "...tell me more, tell me more."

Elan, don't want to take this off topic from your post, but related as an option.  I've considered both the roll-out push-button types and what you are describing.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 21, 2009)

*I love the push button roll out*

I used to have the lattice shade structure. It just seemed to not provide me with the shade I wanted when the sun was out. It also had the two posts as it went from the house out toward the pool. 

I replaced that with the push button rollout awning shade structure. It is wonderful. It gave me more yard space since I no longer had those posts. It is way cooler on hot days when I want to sit outside. It is aesthetically appealing as the color matches the colors match other patio furniture in my backyard. I have no problems with it rolling in and out as I merely push a button and I have had it for three years and have had no problems. We get Santa Ana winds and I have had it out a few times during them and had no problems. 

I think it's great and would highly recommend it.  However, you can't put a ceiling fan and/or plants in it, but I just wanted to be shielded from the sun.


----------



## Elan (Aug 21, 2009)

muranojo said:


> PJ--This is what we're interested in--was it 'Grease' that had that song with lyrics saying, "...tell me more, tell me more."
> 
> Elan, don't want to take this off topic from your post, but related as an option.  I've considered both the roll-out push-button types and what you are describing.



  To propagate the hijack of my thread  , Costco has $500 off of the SunSetter motorized awnings thru 09/06/09.  

https://www.sunsetterflagpole.com/costconew/select_awning.asp?model=M


----------



## Elan (Aug 25, 2009)

I received the quote for the aluminum cover.  It is 23' wide x 18' deep, with the interior section (approx 17' wide x 16' deep) solid and the remaining exterior portion latticed (open).  Quote was around $4800, with additional charge for custom post facades.  This works out to around $12/sf.  Seems pretty reasonable to me, but still a lot of money relative to building a wooden structure myself.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Jim, since it's been 4 years since you brought this up, what did you decide on- if anything?

My 10+ y.o. open lattice aluminum patio cover still looks like it did the day after it was installed. Covering the patio adds at least a month a year of comfortable use to the outdoor space.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Hey Jim, since it's been 4 years since you brought this up, what did you decide on- if anything?
> 
> My 10+ y.o. open lattice aluminum patio cover still looks like it did the day after it was installed. Covering the patio adds at least a month a year of comfortable use to the outdoor space.
> 
> Jim



  Never built anything.  We continually go back and forth between doing more with this house and building a new house.  As I said in the OP, this cover would go on the east side of a west facing two story, so we're shaded from mid afternoon onward by the house itself.  

   Apparently, patio covers make great subjects for digital photography.  Who knew?


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 10, 2013)

We have a large patio built with pavers, and when completed it was absolutely beautiful. However, it didn't appear to 'connect' with our home, and thus for aesthetic reasons, we had a pergola built over a portion of it, and had the pergola built such that it appears to be connected to our home. But it isn't, it's just very very close. Now, the home 'connects' with outdoor living space. It worked! 

It's beautiful, and the only one like it on the planet. Just an alternate idea...


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 10, 2013)

I have the solid aluminum cover attached to stucco house, it's been 7 yrs now with no problems.  Mine is two pieces because it covers the deck around a doughboy plunge pool, one 6x18 and 12x18.  It still looks new, I paid $4800.  I had to get a permit, it's wind rated to 90mph.

The only maintenance I do is to blow debris off the top, and the wasps like to nest up there.

Previously I tried all sorts of portable covers and tarp contraptions.  I didn't get the retractable one because it would always be out.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 10, 2013)

We decided to cover our front porch/patio.

I had a contractor friend do the work.  Mine is a one story and for looks we did not just come off the front of the house.

He did what I think you would call a gable where I have a center beam come out perpendicular to the wall we built if off.

Doing the ledger board the way you're thinking will look like a cheap add on whether it's wood or aluminum IMO.

You could incorporate sliding glass doors to keep it as open as you like when you're out there.

I do think the cost will be higher doing it that way.  My looks a little funny because it's a brick house and we did vinyl siding for the porch enclosure.

If you'd like a pic for an idea of what I'm talking about, send me an email.


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> We decided to cover our front porch/patio.
> 
> I had a contractor friend do the work.  Mine is a one story and for looks we did not just come off the front of the house.
> 
> ...



  You must've missed that this structure would tie in half way up a 2 story house, therefore a gabled structure obviously wouldn't work.  A ledger is really the only viable solution.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 10, 2013)

Elan said:


> You must've missed that this structure would tie in half way up a 2 story house, therefore a gabled structure obviously wouldn't work.  A ledger is really the only viable solution.



I didn't really miss that, I don't know what the side looks like where you want to put this, what windows you have where and things like that, but it was just a thought.  

Anyhow, I found this site that's a little simplistic for someone with you skills but might be worth glancing at.  It does have a photo of a gabled roof porch coming off a 2 story though.

http://triaddecks.wordpress.com/201...or-your-outdoor-space-gable-hip-flat-or-shed/


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I didn't really miss that, I don't know what the side looks like where you want to put this, what windows you have where and things like that, but it was just a thought.
> 
> Anyhow, I found this site that's a little simplistic for someone with you skills but might be worth glancing at.  It does have a photo of a gabled roof porch coming off a 2 story though.
> 
> http://triaddecks.wordpress.com/201...or-your-outdoor-space-gable-hip-flat-or-shed/



  Agreed, a picture of my house would be worth a lot here.  Basically, imagine looking at a 75' long two story (20') wall.  2/3 of the length of the wall is windows that run the full height (floor to 18' ceiling).  The other third is where I would put the patio cover.  I could tie into the roof (a 2 story cover), but I don't want to do that as I have a 12/12 pitch, and going that high is just not needed.  So, I need to tie into the house between the 1st and 2nd floors, above the 1st floor French doors, and below 2nd story windows.  Conceptually, similar to this,

http://www.superiorawning.com/alumawood_patio_covers.jpg

 with the full height windows starting at the right edge of the structure (where the umbrella is in the pic).

  At any rate, we're up in the air on all of our home projects.  Hard to project the optimum housing solution going forward for a family with 3 kids.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Elan,
  Nice house.
  I have a hard time picturing things, but my neighbor put this in recently.
  It's from Walpole Woodworkers in Walpole, Ma. and they can be pricey, however, my carpenter said that these can be done a bit cheaper as a complicated DIY or by a good framer.

  Basically, a big pergola with a sliding/retracting cover.

http://www.walpolewoodworkers.com/pergolas-arbors/ShadeFX-canopies.aspx


----------



## Phydeaux (Jul 10, 2013)

Love the pergolas! I can't see stretching a piece of aluminum across a patio..


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Elan,
> Nice house.
> I have a hard time picturing things, but my neighbor put this in recently.
> It's from Walpole Woodworkers in Walpole, Ma. and they can be pricey, however, my carpenter said that these can be done a bit cheaper as a complicated DIY or by a good framer.
> ...



  I like that retractable panel idea, but if I do anything I want something more permanent that I can BBQ under in rain/snow.  More like the solid roofed portion on the right side of the pic I posted.


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Love the pergolas! I can't see stretching a piece of aluminum across a patio..



  Quite common out here.  Generally speaking, you don't find many patio enclosures or screen porches in these parts.  We're pretty fond of the great outdoors.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2013)

Elan said:


> I like that retractable panel idea, but if I do anything I want something more permanent that I can BBQ under in rain/snow.  More like the solid roofed portion on the right side of the pic I posted.



I Barbie under mine. Problem with the lattice is that while you get some rain/snow protection when it starts, you get none after it quits. 


Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Elan (Jul 10, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I Barbie under mine. Problem with the lattice is that while you get some rain/snow protection when it starts, you get none after it quits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD



  Obviously, you need a heated slab.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's mine, I integrated the deck rail into the posts, it's on the south side so it gets all day sun.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2013)

Elan said:


> Obviously, you need a heated slab.



Uh huh. Heated slab under it, solid roof over it, wind break around it. Pretty soon your outdoor kitchen is just an indoor kitchen. Then you have to put the barbie back outdoors and start over.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Elan said:


> I like that retractable panel idea, but if I do anything I want something more permanent that I can BBQ under in rain/snow.  More like the solid roofed portion on the right side of the pic I posted.




  Whoopsie. Forgot to see where you live.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 10, 2013)

There are some really high end product when in comes to aluminum patio covers these days. Railing systems have really gone high end as well. 

http://www.buildingproductsusa.com/

Bill


----------

